# Can I use TiVo to record Video games?



## jwaite80 (Aug 8, 2006)

I have an Xbox 360. I would like to use the TiVo unit to record the games that I play. Can that be done?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Not easily. If you simply feed the video game into the TiVo there will be a 2+ second delay between your button presses and what you see on screen, which wont work for most games. The way to do it right would be to split the signal coming from the XBox and run one to the TiVo and the other directly to the TV. That way you can play normally while the TiVo records from the split feed.

As for how to make it work... You have to rerun guided setup and tell the TiVo that you have Cable + DirecTV. Once it's done uncheck all the DirecTV channels from the Channels I Recieve list. Now connect the split XBox feed into the A/V inputs on the back of the TiVo. Then setup a manual recording on any unused channel over 100. This will allow the TiVo to record from the A/V inputs. (if you don't use an unused channel then the recording will be labeled with the guide data for whatever show is on that DirecTV channel at the start of the manual recording)

Dan


----------



## earthvssoup (Dec 30, 2004)

If your goal is to have a clip of a video game on TiVo, you could achieve this by first recording the video game to your VCR. Then you would just need to record from the VCR to the DVR. This is time consuming and not a very elegant solution, but it would get the job done.


----------



## CrazyPants (Jan 9, 2005)

Couldn't you just use channel 0 instead of re-running the guided setup? I've used channel 0 to record movies from my camcorder to the Tivo that way, and technically this should be the same.


----------



## yukit (Jul 23, 2005)

CrazyPants said:


> Couldn't you just use channel 0 instead of re-running the guided setup? I've used channel 0 to record movies from my camcorder to the Tivo that way, and technically this should be the same.


I use s-video of my HTPC into Tivo. Channel 0 did not work, but channel 1 does.


----------



## amyg (Apr 23, 2003)

earthvssoup said:


> If your goal is to have a clip of a video game on TiVo, you could achieve this by first recording the video game to your VCR. Then you would just need to record from the VCR to the DVR. This is time consuming and not a very elegant solution, but it would get the job done.


I have something recorded on my VCR. How do I get it into my TiVo?

I've looked in the users manual, and it only talks about how to record TO a VCR, not from <_<


----------

